# Morrowind on Vista



## asummerstorme (Aug 27, 2008)

I rencently bought a new computer that has Vista instead of Windows XP. I tried to play Morrowind but it gave me the following errors:.....

Chunk size 10 too big in chunk WEAT_ID in form REGN_ID.

Max size is 8, data truncated to "
".

Region 'Felsaad Coast Region' Weather Chances do not total 100 percent.

Chunk size 10 too big in chunk WEAT_ID in form REGN_ID.

Max size is 8, data truncated to "

".

Region 'Moesring Mountains Region' Weather Chances do not total 100 percent.

Chunk size 10 too big in chunk WEAT_ID in form REGN_ID.

Max size is 8, data truncated to "

".

Region 'Isinfier Plains Region' Weather Chances do not total 100 percent.

Chunk size 10 too big in chunk WEAT_ID in form REGN_ID.

Max size is 8, data truncated to "(".

Chunk size 10 too big in chunk WEAT_ID in form REGN_ID.

Max size is 8, data truncated to "#".

Chunk size 10 too big in chunk WEAT_ID in form REGN_ID.

Max size is 8, data truncated to "#".

Does anyone know if there is a patch for this game to play it on Vista or should it atomatically work? Please help as I love this game & would like to play Oblivion soon.


----------



## Jens Liljenberg (May 3, 2008)

If it involves Bloodmoon and Tribunal, then you installed them in the wrong order (I had a similar problem once but fixed it by reinstalling)


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah, it's an installation problem. Like Jens said, just uninstall the two expansions and reinstall in the proper order. 

From PlanetElder Scrolls: Morrowind Technical Problems.... (Including Vista) sticky



> [4a] Bloodmoon Errors - Weather and Chunk Size
> 
> If you installed Morrowind and both of its expansions and you get a bunch of weather and chunk size error messages followed by a CTD when you try to start the game with Bloodmoon enabled, then you have installed the expansions in the wrong order. Simply reinstall Bloodmoon to solve your problem, there's no reason to uninstall anything.
> 
> For future reference, you should install the game in this order - Morrowind, Tribunal, Bloodmoon.


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

once you instal them in this order
morrowind-tribunal-bloodmoon
your problem should be fixed


----------



## asummerstorme (Aug 27, 2008)

I reinstalled all 3 games in the right order, but I still get a error message. This one is something about cant load ice or something.

I uninstalled them & reinstalled but still a problem. Is there a patch?? I want to finish this before I started Oblivion.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just so you know, Oblivion and Morrowind do not have any similarities in storyline. Very little of things mentioned in Oblivion are also mentioned in Morrowind. Playing Morrowind will only help you understand one piece of what's called the Tamerial Empire. So if your problem isn't solved, don't worry about not having played Morrowind before Oblivion, it doesn't make a difference at all.



asummerstorme said:


> I reinstalled all 3 games in the right order, but I still get a error message. This one is something about cant load ice or something.
> 
> I uninstalled them & reinstalled but still a problem. Is there a patch?? I want to finish this before I started Oblivion.


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

Since installing some "plug ins" since my last post here, I get the same kind of message during the "loadup" but click on "continue" anyway. Whatever the "Chunk size 10 too big in chunk WEAT_ID in form REGN_ID" is, it has not affected my game....and I play it without the expansions but is up patched.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

Are you playing it on Vista? I'm kinda wondering if it may be related to dual core or quad core CPUs. Morrowind came out way before dual core tech.



Laurie52 said:


> Since installing some "plug ins" since my last post here, I get the same kind of message during the "loadup" but click on "continue" anyway. Whatever the "Chunk size 10 too big in chunk WEAT_ID in form REGN_ID" is, it has not affected my game....and I play it without the expansions but is up patched.


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

My computer is a Dell Inspiron Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2ghz, WinXP Home with 1 gig RAM. Nvidia 8300GS card (yeah, not a gaming card but this comp is my business one first) The game runs just fine on on it.

I first bought my game in 2005 right after obtaining a HP 504n P4 2ghz, WinXP Home, Intel Graphics 845 series Chipset and 768 RAM. A Huge improvement over what I had before that would not meet the game's minimum specs. 

Morrowind was a very demanding game graphics wise, when it first came out. Oblivion even more so. But present Duo Cores, Core 2 Duos and Quads should not have any problems.


----------



## asummerstorme (Aug 27, 2008)

I did click "continue anyway" & it kicked me out to the desk top. I am going to TRY to re-install them AGAIN & see if it fixes anything.
Wish me luck(fingers crossed)


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

It is something else then... I had that problem when I tried installed "Better heads" mod. Clicked on the plugin and tried to play. Got an error and a "continue or not". I hit continue and was set back to desktop. Went over what plugin might be the culprit or recent mod ".esm". I manually installed the Better Heads but some .nif files were in the wrong folder, I guess. 

So I unplugged that mod and relaunched the game. No more crashing.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

Games MUST be programmed for multiple cores, sometimes a lack thereof can result in performance issues, it registers two cores but can only use one, therefore it's confused. There's probably a patch somewhere, I would check with Bethesda Softworks, the maker of the game and see if there are such issues with Morrowind.



Laurie52 said:


> My computer is a Dell Inspiron Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2ghz, WinXP Home with 1 gig RAM. Nvidia 8300GS card (yeah, not a gaming card but this comp is my business one first) The game runs just fine on on it.
> 
> I first bought my game in 2005 right after obtaining a HP 504n P4 2ghz, WinXP Home, Intel Graphics 845 series Chipset and 768 RAM. A Huge improvement over what I had before that would not meet the game's minimum specs.
> 
> Morrowind was a very demanding game graphics wise, when it first came out. Oblivion even more so. But present Duo Cores, Core 2 Duos and Quads should not have any problems.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

It's either that, or the plugin you installed :laugh: I did not even see you wrote that. Did the game work fine before you installed a plugin?


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

Asking me? Yes, it did. "Better Heads" was my first attempt to manually install the files according to its "readme.txt". I allowed the Better Bodies mod to install automatically, and never had any problems with it. 

I still got that other message, though, until I unplugged another, different mod. A matter of trial and error, until I found the culprit. 

By the way, I have not read of any problem with Duo Cores in the Planet Elder Scrolls forums.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah I didn't think dual core would be the problem, but it sometimes can be. Usually it will only speed the game up to a ridiculous speed. I've heard similar issues with Deus Ex. The game speed would be double or triple of normal. So you'd have NPCs look like they're running when they're actually walking :laugh: Well I'm sorry to hear a plugin was the culprit, because some of those mods are really good. But at least at works.



Laurie52 said:


> Asking me? Yes, it did. "Better Heads" was my first attempt to manually install the files according to its "readme.txt". I allowed the Better Bodies mod to install automatically, and never had any problems with it.
> 
> I still got that other message, though, until I unplugged another, different mod. A matter of trial and error, until I found the culprit.
> 
> By the way, I have not read of any problem with Duo Cores in the Planet Elder Scrolls forums.


----------

